# Breaking Down Chopin's Funeral March



## Wojciech Oleksiak (May 29, 2014)

Hi Everybody,

I decided to start a new series of articles explaining to non-professional (but careful) listeners why certain works are remarkable or revolutionary.

This time I took on a journey inside Chopin's Sonata No. 2, one of his most personal and groundbreaking works which contains the famous Funeral March. Please share your thoughts, I'd love to know if it might be interesting for music experts on this forum.

http://culture.pl/en/article/breaking-it-down-chopins-sonata-no-2


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Dzien dobry!
Thanks Wojciech - I found this to be interesting although I am not a music expert. I will certainly read and listen to this again when I have more time and I would look forward to future pieces in a similar style
regards
HH


----------

